# IH 866 with Loader



## dragann81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi there, I just purchased my first tractor and was exploring the net in search for some help and came across Tractor Forum (this site). 
The tractor i purchased is an International 866 with front loader. It runs fine for its age, but the main reason i purchased it was for the loader aspect. 
I can see the rear hoses leak where they plug into the main body of the tractor, and understand the "transmission fluid" as stated by previous owner, as he was filling it up just in front of the drivers seat, runs the hydraulics? eg rams on the loader?
The up and down feature of the loader works quite slowly, and it will not tilt the bucket.
Can someone please give me some guidance into what else i might be looking for, to repair, replace (other than the couplings and hoses to stop the leaks)? Any help is much appreciated.
PS the tractor i have is the one pictured.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Four things with the loader issue come to mind. First might be leaking piston seals in the loader hydraulic cylinders. That would also affect how much it will lift. Second is a hydraulic filter that might be mostly clogged which will affect the flow of the oil. Third is a worn hydraulic pump. That would also affect how much the loader will lift. Fourth, temperature also makes the oil stiff and it might work better when warmed up either by working the tractor hard for some time or when the weather warms up.

Fifith is your expectation. You may just be expecting the loader to lift faster than reality.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Double check the model of the tractor. IH transferred the 700 series tractors in Mexico after discontinuing manufacture in the real world, tagged them with 866 tags on the sheet metal and 886 model tags on the transmission housing. As far as I am aware, they used 886 components, all that I have seen are actually IH 886 models.

Once you determine exactly what model you have, pick up the service manual, then change the hydraulic fluid, and locate and replace all the filters. Leaking hydraulic hoses should be replaced, and are economically readily available from any hydraulic hose provider as long as you take the old hoses along for matching. 

When replacing the hydraulic filter, check the filter bypass valve for material on the screen. The filter bypass valve is the screen covered cap that fits over the open end of the filter element. 

As for the tilt not working, that is usually a loader valve issue with leaking O rings. Most hydraulic repair shops can refurbish your existing valve quite inexpensively, or you can tackle the job yourself. Not difficult at all. If the spools or valve body are rusted, then it is time for replacing the valve assembly as new O rings and seal will not last. There are many aftermarket sources of compatible loader valves that are priced well below CaseIH parts prices.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great advice RC Wells. You must be a Case/IH man from way back. A lot of nice helpful folk here and nice to be able to repay with some advice after other forum members have helped so many of us out.


----------



## dragann81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks heaps RC and RM, I had a better look at my tractor yesterday, although still could not identify exactly what model it was. I got the rise and fall arms going, and eventually got the bucket to tilt, just took a little patience and eventually it started and seems fine now. 
The only issues i see now is that it refuses to tile and rise /lower at the same time. As i swap from one control to the other, the first stops working and then kicks back in once i cease with the second control. Also, when lowering the bucket, it has some heavy jolting, and by no means is it a smooth lowering. 
I'm guessing that since all functions work now, making the movements smoother will be a lesser expensive and much simpler repair.


----------



## dragann81 (Jan 31, 2016)

for the record, I love my new acquisition and would love to keep it, and restore it over time


----------

